# Garage or Scrap yard??



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello all  

I am back in Portugal after a 'lovely' summer in the UK...  lol It is sooo good to be back, and I am hopefully staying his time if I can find the right property. 

But my current issue: I am in my old motorhome which is based on a 1990 Merc 208D. The clutch pedal spring has broken, and I cam struggling to find a replacement. Anyone know of a garage or even a scrap yard that might be able to help? i am currently in Pombal, and am planning to drive over to Pedrogao Grande and down to Serta this weekend for a property viewing on Monday. 

In the meantime I am rigging it up with some bungee cord! :fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Four (OM601 engine) or 5 cylinder (OM602)? FWIW, Wikipedia lists the other Mercedes vehicles that have the 601, or have the 602 engines. Seams a safe bet the other installations would have the same transmissions, and thus the same clutch.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Mattskii said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am back in Portugal after a 'lovely' summer in the UK...  lol It is sooo good to be back, and I am hopefully staying his time if I can find the right property.
> 
> ...


Sorry Matt but I can't help with your query. I just wanted to say, welcome back and you know where we are if you need anything.

Best of luck with your motor.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Four (OM601 engine) or 5 cylinder (OM602)? FWIW, Wikipedia lists the other Mercedes vehicles that have the 601, or have the 602 engines. Seams a safe bet the other installations would have the same transmissions, and thus the same clutch.


It's the 601, but in fact it is the clutch peddle assembly spring which has broken, that will be the same across all models I expect.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> Sorry Matt but I can't help with your query. I just wanted to say, welcome back and you know where we are if you need anything.
> 
> Best of luck with your motor.


Hello mate. I'll keep you up to date with my progress  Cheers.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you rock up here they usually have a helpful attitude in finding stuff to fit if you are in some old van.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@39.6...4!1skBJjAI_mx8URKaRvYMcZTQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Mattskii said:


> It's the 601, but in fact it is the clutch peddle assembly spring which has broken, that will be the same across all models I expect.


D'oh! I was thinking clutch, not clutch pedal.


----------

